# Aufbau einer Zuhaltung der Kat.3 ohne Fehlerausschluss "Betätigerbruch"



## nikraym (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

erstmal ein gesundes, erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2010 an alle.

So nun zu meiner Frage:

Wie muss eine Zuhaltung aussehen, die Kategorie 3 erfüllen soll aber ein Fehlerausschluss "Betätigerbruch" nicht gemacht werden kann. Müssen dann unmittelbar zwei Zuhaltungen verbaut werden oder reicht eine Zuhaltung (Fehlschließsicher) mit separatem Positionsschalter?

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## istat_gb (8 Januar 2010)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du jetzt nichts über die Anschlüsse hören willst... also, physikalisch einfach reicht aus, denn der Fehler, dass der Betätiger bricht kann ja bis Kat. 3 ausgeschlossen werden. meines Wissens nach benötigst du erst für die Kategorie 4 einen redundanten physikalischen Aufbau.


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
die Problematik ist, dass es sich um eine Einkanalige Mechanik handelt. Und wenn die Bauart 2 Zuhaltung bzw. der Verriegelungsschalter versagen auch die Sicherheitsfunktion versagt. 


13849-1
Der Konstrukteur muss alle Fehlerausschlüsse angeben, rechtfertigen und auflisten. 
Ein Fehlerausschluss kann basieren auf: 
- der Unwahrscheinlichkeit des Auftretens bestimmter Fehler; 
- der allgemein akzeptierten technischen Erfahrung, die unabhängig von dem zu berücksichtigenden Einsatzfall angewendet werden kann; 
- den technischen Anforderungen, die sich aus der zu berücksichtigenden Anwendung und dem speziellen Risiko ergeben.



*Also muss man entweder einen Verriegelungsschalter einbauen der nicht versagen kann oder zwei oder eben einen begründeten Fehlerausschluss auf:*

_die Elektrischen Kontakte nach 13849-2 auf nicht öffnen wenn diese zwangsöffnend sind und nach IEC 60947-5-1 gebaut sind. _
_auf die Mechanik _
_2.1 __Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien__und Fehlerausschlüsse nach ISO 13849-2_
_2.2 __Tabelle A1_
_2.3 __Tabelle A4_
_Der BGI Bericht 575 gibt hier einige Infos wie man es machen muss._
_Für den funktionssicheren Einsatz von Positionsschaltern für Sicherheitsfunktionen sind die Benutzerinformationen (Technische Daten, Montageanleitungen, Anschlussanleitungen) zu beachten, z. B. _

_- über eine mögliche Einschränkung der Gebrauchslage _

_- über eine eindeutige Fixierung, wenn die Befestigung der Verriegelungseinrichtung eine Verstellung zulässt, _

_- über Anfahrgeschwindigkeit, Anfahrrichtung, Anfahrwinkel, _

_- dass Verriegelungseinrichtungen nicht als mechanischer Anschlag verwendet werden dürfen, _

_- über erforderliche Kurzschlussschutzeinrichtungen, _

_- die mechanische Lebensdauer, _

_- über Schaltungsvorschläge, _

_zusätzlich für Zuhaltungen: _
_über eine mögliche Einschränkung des Anwendungsbereiches bei Magnetkraftbetätigung (Arbeitsstromprinzip), _
_über die Zuhaltekraft, _
_über einen funktionsrichtigen Einbau im Hinblick auf die sichere Wirkungsweise, _

_Der Schutz der Positionsschalter gegen Eindringen von festen Fremdkörpern und Flüssigkeiten muss angemessen sein unter Berücksichtigung der äußeren Einflüsse, unter denen der Schalter betrieben wird (z. B. Staub, Kühlmittel und Metallspäne). _
_… _
_Durch Verschmutzung der vom Betätigungsteil bewegten mechanischen Teile können Reibungskräfte entstehen, die im Extremfall zur Zerstörung der Mechanik und zu einem gefährlichen Ausfall des Schalters führen können. _

_Der Konstrukteur muss vor allem die mögliche Verschmutzung der ausgewählten Komponente und die verfahrenstechnischen Einflüsse (z. B. „Lacknebel“, Feuchtigkeit, Späne, …) berücksichtigen, die zum Versagen der Sicherheitsfunktion führen könnten. _

*Montage *
_Merkmale für die richtige Anordnung von Positionsschaltern sind z. B. _
_Formschluss über den gesamten Betätigungsweg des Positionsschalters bis zur Zwangsöffnung, _
_Anordnung und Beschaltung des Schalters als Zwangsöffner und sichere Verarbeitung des Signals, _
_Einstellung des Betätigungshubes entsprechend dem Zwangsöffnungsweg nach Herstellerangabe (Bild 17), _
_formschlüssige Befestigung (dreh- und verschiebsichere Anordnung) des Schalters und des Stellgliedes (Kurvenscheibe, Steuerlineal), keine Langlochbefestigung ohne zusätzliche Fixierung (Bild 27), _
_Sicherung der Befestigungselemente des Schalters und des Stellgliedes (Kurvenscheibe, Steuerlineal) gegen Selbstlockern, _
_ausreichende mechanische Festigkeit der Träger- und Funktionselemente _
_für die Verriegelungseinrichtungen, _

_Sichern gegen Lageänderung (Fixierung) _
_Zum Sichern gegen Lageänderung von Positionsschaltern für Sicherheitsfunktionen sind beim Einbau formschlüssige Befestigungen vorzusehen, z. B. _
_durch Rundlöcher, _
_durch Langlöcher mit zusätzlicher Verwendung von Passstiften oder Anschlägen. _

_Auch muss natürlich über die Nutzungsdauer der Maschine sichergestellt werden, dass diese Maßnahmen nicht versagen können. Hierzu müssen Wartungsintervalle festgelegt werden._

Mann kann sehen, dass es nicht einfach ist, einen Bauart 2 Schalter anzubringen. Es ist auch einer der häufigsten Fehler, dass dies alles nicht beachtet und dokumentiert wird!

*Aber Deine Frage war ja, wie man es anders machen kann, wenn der Fehlerausschluss nicht möglich ist.*

*Die erste Frage ist warum benötigst Du die Zuhaltung? Sicherheitsgerichtet oder Prozesstechnisch?*
*Wenn Prozesstechnisch würde ich eine andere Art der Zuhaltung empfehlen z.B. Magnetische mit Integriertem Berührungslosen Sensor. *

*Wenn Sicherheitsgerichtet gibt es Sicherheitszuhaltungen die Aufgebaut sind wie eine Türgriff und auch Mechanisch eine hohe Kategorie erfüllen und hat meist auch einen Berührungslosen Sensor integriert.*

Kann gerne im Bereich Werbung und Produktneuheiten mal Beispiele von Jokab Safety einstellen.


----------



## nikraym (10 Januar 2010)

Hallo, danke für eure Antworten.

@istat_gb

Ja ich weiß, dass man bis Kat 3 einen Fehlerausschluss machen kann, aber unser Maschinenbauer möchte das nicht! 

@Safety

Ui so viel Text . Diesen BGI Bericht kenne ich. Aber wie richtig erkannt, geht der Fehlerausschluss nicht.
Die Zuhaltung hat sicherheitstechnische Hintergründe. Obwohl ich da manchmal am zweifeln bin. Hinter einer zugehaltenen Tür findet eine gefährliche Bewegung statt. Wobei aber keine Späne oder ähnliches herausfliegen, die zu Verletzungen führen könnten.
Man sollte aber seine Hand nicht reinhalten. Da die Maschine lange nachläuft (mehrere Sekunden), hat die Arbeitsraumtür eine Zuhaltung, die über Stillstandswächter angesteuert wird.
Die Frage die ich mir aber nebenbei stelle ist: Wer hält schon freiwillig seine Hand in eine arbeitende Maschine? Aber die Maschinenrichtline möchte das so. Sie denkt halt auch an Selbstverstümmler.

Natürlich wenn man ein zertifiziertes Produkt mit PL d,e nimmt ala Schmersal AZM 200 oder etwas analoges von Jokab Safety ist man fein aus´m schneider. Aber meist bestehen diese Produkte auch nur aus einer Zuhaltung und einem berührungslosen Sensor. Nehme man an, der Betätiger der Zuhaltung bricht bei geschlossener Tür, da der unachtsame Gabelstaplerfahrer Klaus  dagegen gefahren ist. So erkennt man diesen Fehler erst, wenn die Tür wieder geöffnet wird. Bei langen Nachlaufzeiten wäre das evtl. zu spät. Wie kriegen die Hersteller ihr Produkt für so ein hohen PL zertifiziert? Verstehe ich nicht.

Im Übrigen, wenn man ein zertifiziertes Produkt verwendet, werden vom Hersteller die Anzahl der mech. Schaltspiele angegeben. In die Berechnung fließen diese ja nicht ein. Aber ist man dennoch als Maschinenlieferant in der Pflicht einen Wechsel abzuschätzen und dem Kunden vorzuschreiben?
Oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Defekt erkannt wird und das Produkt erst dann gewechselt werden muss?

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## E-Michl (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Mal eine Anfängerfrage:
Was bedeutet Fehlerauschluss bei Sistema?
ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## istat_gb (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo, also, das erste, was ich mir überlege:
Kann man die(?) Gefahr, die mehrere Sekunden besteht evtl extra einhausen?

zur Not machst du eine Schutztür, und lässt den Werker dann erst einmal um die gesamte Anlage laufen - so ähnlich wie Warteschlagen bei den Skibetrieben oder im Freizeitpark ;-)


----------



## nikraym (11 Januar 2010)

Hi,

@E-Michl

Wenn du den Fehlerausschluss in Sistema anklickst, fließt dieses Bauteil nicht mit in die Bewertung der Sicherheitsfunktion ein. Es ist in diesem Fall nur zur Dokumenation im Sistema. Aber denk dran, Fehlerausschlüsse müssen begründet werden.

@istat_gb

Die Maschine ist ja eingehaust, deshalb ja die Arbeitsraumtür, die zugehalten wird!


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2010)

Wir verwenden nur noch elektronische Türsicherheitsschalter (Schmersal, Euchner). Damit hast hast du ein paar Sorgen weniger, was die Sicherheit angeht.

Früher hatte halt der Anlagenbediener einen Betätiger am Schlüsselbund. Jetzt schraubt er das Schutzgitter neben der Tür ab. Aber zumindest bin ich als Konstrukteur auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (12 Januar 2010)

nikraym schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @istat_gb
> 
> Die Maschine ist ja eingehaust, deshalb ja die Arbeitsraumtür, die zugehalten wird!


 

Das ist mir schon klar, aber wenn beispielsweise eine Welle eine lange Nachlaufzeit hat, kann man diese ja extra einhausen oder mit einer Wartungsklappe versehen. So, dass man zwar in die "Anlage" gehen kann, aber nicht direkt der Gefährdung durch das nachdrehen ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## nikraym (13 Januar 2010)

Achso meinst du das! Entschuldige. Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Jedoch geht das in unserem Fall nicht. Es handelt sich um eine  Schiebetür nur für den Zugang zum Arbeitsraum ähnlich wie an einer Drehmaschine oder CNC Maschine. Da kann man die Werkzeuge und das Werkstück nicht nochmal separat abdecken.


----------



## istat_gb (13 Januar 2010)

nikraym schrieb:


> Achso meinst du das! Entschuldige. Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Jedoch geht das in unserem Fall nicht. Es handelt sich um eine Schiebetür nur für den Zugang zum Arbeitsraum ähnlich wie an einer Drehmaschine oder CNC Maschine. Da kann man die Werkzeuge und das Werkstück nicht nochmal separat abdecken.


 

Ah, OK, manchmal lassen sich so doch einige Gefahren / Probleme beheben ;-)

Dann fällt mir für Kategorie 3 ohne Fehlerausschluss eigtl auhc nur die berührungslosen Schalter ein...


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2010)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Dann fällt mir für Kategorie 3 ohne Fehlerausschluss eigtl auhc nur die berührungslosen Schalter ein...


 
Meine Rede 
Wenn du das Zuhaltesystem von Euchner anschaust, da werden dabei 2 Transponder abgefragt. Themen wie der genannte Betätigerbruch sind da einfach kein Thema mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (13 Januar 2010)

nikraym schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> 
> @Safety
> ...


 
Hallo,
also man kann durchaus auch zwei Zuhaltungen wie z.B. unser JSNY9S an der Tür anbringen und diese mit einem Relais überwachen. Dann braucht man keinen Fehlerausschluss weder auf die Verrigelungsschalter noch auf die Zuhaltung, beachten muss man den B10D Wert.  Oder ein System das Redundanz auch in der Mechanik hat wie unser System Knox. Wenn Du möchstest sende ich Dir einen Schaltungsvorschlag für die 2X JSNY9S.


----------



## Beren (13 Januar 2010)

Hier mal eine Checkliste für Fehlerausschluss bei Zuhaltungen (von Euchner). Ist im Anhang.


----------



## nikraym (18 Januar 2010)

Entschuldigt, die späte Rückmeldung.Danke Beren für die Checkliste. Ist wirklich gut.Safety,ja du kannst mir mal den Schaltungsvorschlag hier reinstellen.Beste Grüße


----------



## Safety (26 Januar 2010)

*Verriegelungschalter mit Zuhaltung mal zwei*

Hallo wie versprochen, so könnte man es lösen. Aber die Zuhaltungen müssen auch getrennt mechanisch angebracht werden.


----------



## Xplosion (20 Juni 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Meine Rede
> Wenn du das Zuhaltesystem von Euchner anschaust, da werden dabei 2 Transponder abgefragt. Themen wie der genannte Betätigerbruch sind da einfach kein Thema mehr.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum dort der Betätigerbruch kein Thema mehr ist?

Der Betätiger kann doch an der Befestigung immer abreißen, ohne dass die Zuhaltung das merkt.


----------



## stevenn (20 Juni 2018)

Hab jetzt nur den letzten post gelesen, hoffe das reicht. 
es geht darum, das der Betätiger selbst bricht. Hier hat der Euchnerschalter eine "Sollbruchstelle" und dieser Bruch wird erkannt.


----------



## Safety (24 Juni 2018)

Hallo, man muss das Schutzziel einer Zuhaltung beachten.
Zuhalten der Schutzeinrichtung bis die Gefahr beendet ist.
Bei einem Versagen der Zuhaltung kann die Tür geöffnet werden bevor die Gefahr beendet ist.
Also kann es je nach dem wann der Bruch des Betätigers, oder ein anderes Versagen wie z.B. abriss, geschieht zu einer Gefährdungssituation bzw. gar zu einem Ereignis kommen.
Also ist dieser Fall immer zu betrachten. 
Hierzu muss dann bei allen PLr die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung der Verriegelungseinrichtung beachtet werden. Es gibt Hersteller, die mit Einhaltung der Angaben in der Betriebsanleitung z.B. auf Zugkräfte und Anbringung einen Fehlerausschluss Quasi mitgeben. Aber beachten muss man bei Zuhaltungen die Mechanik und auch die Verwendung immer. 
Bei Bauart 2 Zuhaltungen die in einer SF mit Kategorie 3 eingesetzt werden sollen muss man einen Fehlerausschluss machen, da der Betätiger nicht Einfehler sicher ist.
Auch überwachte Verriegelungseinrichtungen (Bruch des Betätigers) können in dem ungünstigen Moment versagen. 
Auch sind bei Bauart 2 Verriegelungseinrichtungen die Umgebungsbedingungen wichtig, Schmutz und Wasser, die in die Öffnung eindringen, können zu einem Versagen führen.


----------

